# 'Life After People' type dioramas



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

Check out these stunning dioramas of the insides of abandoned buildings.

http://www.fastcodesign.com/1662890...-dioramas-depict-an-abandoned-world-slideshow


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

Remarkable and and a little spooky too. Amazing detail.


----------



## 69Stang (Sep 9, 2004)

louspal said:


> Remarkable and and a little spooky too. Amazing detail.


Well stated! Amazing work to be sure.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

WOW! Those are incredible....


----------



## spideydroogy (Oct 15, 2010)

I found the artists website http://www.lorinix.net/index.html. There are more pieces that she has created.


----------



## concretepumper (Mar 7, 2010)

*Amazing work ! *


----------



## BatFanMan (Aug 20, 1999)

Thanks much for sharing the link! Wonderful stuff.


----------



## joker36635 (Dec 26, 2010)

Wow the amount of detail is insane.


----------



## bob8748 (May 1, 2004)

These are great! Makes you wonder how!?! A doll house in reverse.


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Pretty amazing,wonder what scale.


----------

